# Intel 10 Gigabit Ethernet



## rdg (Dec 16, 2009)

I am reading the 7.2 Release Hardware Notes. It says 

[i386,amd64] The ixgb(4) driver supports the following cards:
      Intel PRO/10GbE LR Server Adapter
      Intel PRO/10GbE SR Server Adapter

However, I have been unable to match this with a model number of a card from Intel. Can someone point me to what exact cards from Intel are supported?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

/usr/src/sys/dev/ixgb/README

```
The following Intel network adapters are compatible with the drivers in this 
release:

 Controller     Adapter Name                     Physical Layer
 ----------     ------------                     --------------

 [B]82597EX[/B]        PRO/10GbE LR/SR Server Adapter   10G Base -LR and -SR
                                                 850 and 1310 nm optical fiber
```

/usr/src/sys/dev/ixgb/if_ixgb.c

```
/* Intel(R) PRO/10000 Network Connection */
        {INTEL_VENDOR_ID, IXGB_DEVICE_ID_[B]82597EX[/B], PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0},
        {INTEL_VENDOR_ID, IXGB_DEVICE_ID_[B]82597EX_SR[/B], PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0},
```

/usr/src/sys/dev/ixgb/ixgb_ids.h

```
#define IXGB_DEVICE_ID_82597EX      0x1048   /* Cibolo A1, -LR (1310nm) */
#define IXGB_DEVICE_ID_82597EX_SR   0x1A48   /* Cibolo B0, -SR (850nm)  */
#define IXGB_SUBDEVICE_ID_A11F  0xA11F   /* Adapter-OEM-1310nm-Fiber */
#define IXGB_SUBDEVICE_ID_A01F  0xA01F   /* Adapter-Retail-1310nm-Fiber */
#define IXGB_SUBDEVICE_ID_A15F  0xA15F   /* Adapter-OEM-850nm-Fiber */
#define IXGB_SUBDEVICE_ID_A05F  0xA05F   /* Adapter-Retail-850nm-Fiber */
#define IXGB_SUBDEVICE_ID_A12F  0xA12F   /* Adapter-OEM-1310nm-Fiber */
#define IXGB_SUBDEVICE_ID_A02F  0xA02F   /* Adapter-Retail-1310nm-Fiber */
```
Maybe the controller/device types can help your (re)search along (e.g. on the Intel site).


----------



## rdg (Dec 17, 2009)

*RE: Intel 82597*

Thank you for your reply.

This does help me in researching 10 Gig E cards form Intel. The 82597EX is "End of Life" according to Intel's web site. There also do not appear to be data sheets available for it. Thus it would not be a good choice for me.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36919


----------



## rdg (Dec 17, 2009)

*RE: Intel 82598 &82599*

I just found this from the Intel website. Looks like they have added support for the 82598 and 82599.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=14688&lang=eng


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2009)

82598 for sure, 82599 may show up in the next driver version.

ixgbe(4):

```
HARDWARE
     The ixgbe driver supports the following cards:

     o   Intel(R) 10 Gigabit XF SR/AF Dual Port Server Adapter
     o   Intel(R) 10 Gigabit XF SR/LR Server Adapter
     o   Intel(R) 82598EB 10 Gigabit AF Network Connection
     o   Intel(R) 82598EB 10 Gigabit AT CX4 Network Connection
```


----------

